

A former IE dev: Why I switched to Firefox - parenthesis
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2005/why-i-switched-to-firefox/

======
Herring
That post is worthless without discussing extensions. Really complaining about
something that download statusbar fixes? FF is 90% extensions.

